# Starter Went Bad- AGAIN!



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a 2000 Ford Taurus Wagon with a 3.0 ohv motor. The starter went bad after 13 months. This keeps happening. A tow truck driver hit the starter with a metal pipe and it started working. Do I still need to replace it? I don't want my wife and kids to get stranded.

Why do these go bad so often? Are some manufacturers better than others?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

SWAG here: It sounds as if one of two, or maybe both causes are happening. 1) The starter bendix, the thingy that pulls the starter gear into the flywheel for cranking, is sticking in the "normal" position. This would result in the starter motor turning (you should be able to hear it) but not the car engine turning to crank. 2) There is a bad place in the winding of the starter motor and when this bad place happens to stop in a certain position, the starter bendix (if it's working) will go into the "crank" position (you should hear a definitive hard "click" here) but the starter motor will not spin. 3) VERY seldom seen--both things at once, but possible. One other possibility here: On today's motors, being more precise than the "old days", the starter teeth in the "crank" position and the flywheel teeth _must_ match correctly-PERIOD! There is a way to check this, a manual (Chilton/Haynes) specific for that engine must be on hand. An incorrect starter motor/flywheel alignment would create undue radial stress on the starter armature/bearings which could/would result in your problem. Who changed the original starter out with the recent one that quit? The teeth alignment should have been checked then. Good Luck, David


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

If you are replacing with rebuilt starters---that could very well be the problem. I can't remember the number of rebuilt starters I have replaced for customers. Of course there was a misunderstanding concerning the labor cost to replace the defective one, but this was discussed before original repair. 
I have talked to workers for rebuilders, and many told me that a starter, alternator and other items are not always tested before they leave the plant.
I personally would replace with a new starter or a used, rather then rebuilt. This is true with any component of an automobile.
I know a lot of people disagree but this is my "retired mechanic" opinion.:thumbup:


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Giles said:


> If you are replacing with rebuilt starters---that could very well be the problem. I can't remember the number of rebuilt starters I have replaced for customers. Of course there was a misunderstanding concerning the labor cost to replace the defective one, but this was discussed before original repair.
> I have talked to workers for rebuilders, and many told me that a starter, alternator and other items are not always tested before they leave the plant.
> I personally would replace with a new starter or a used, rather then rebuilt. This is true with any component of an automobile.
> I know a lot of people disagree but this is my "retired mechanic" opinion.:thumbup:


 As an ASE Certified master auto tech, I disagree with your asessment of remanufactured starters. It all depends on which company is doing the Reman. Some are excellent, and some are very poor, and i would NEVER install a used starter.:no:


----------



## Gatorman21218 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nothing is worse for a starter than low voltage. Check all your electrical connections and cables for corrosion and looseness, and if the batteries are more then a few years old replace them. And I say you cant go wrong with a motorcraft starter.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Gatorman21218 said:


> Nothing is worse for a starter than low voltage. Check all your electrical connections and cables for corrosion and looseness, and if the batteries are more then a few years old replace them. And I say you cant go wrong with a motorcraft starter.


Ditto on the low voltage


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Ford has always had a history of weak return springs in the ignition. If the key doesn't return to the back position, the starter can remain partially engaged and burn up over time. When I drive a Ford, I get in the habit of making sure the key has returned all the way, by manually checking it.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

No info as to whether the starter was replaced with a new one, used one, or rebuilt. If a new one was installed, and it went bad, I would have the flywheel checked for damage. If rebuilt, I would want to make sure the starter bendix and the bushing (if applicable) in the nose of the starter were replaced.


----------

